# Michal1991 - my photo album.



## michal1991 (Jan 18, 2007)

_Brachypelma albopilosum_ juvenile female


_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ juvenile female


_Stromatopelma calceatum_ sling


_Heteroscodra maculata_ sling


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 18, 2007)

_Haplopelma lividum_ juvenile female

_Pterinochilus murinus_ „usambara” female


_Pterinochilus murinus_ „usambara” male


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 18, 2007)

_Pterinochilus sp._ „sjoestedti” juvenile premolt

_Poecilotheria regalis_ juvenile female

_Poecilotheria ornata_ sling, postmolt


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 18, 2007)

And not T's

_Steatoda grossa_ adult female

_Steatoda bipunctata_ adult female


_ Archispirostreptus gigas_ male


_Sphodromantis sp._ male

_Platymeris biguttatus_


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 18, 2007)

Beautifull Pterinochilus sp.

I love that mature male, but its not a RCF, often called "Usambara"

Could you take some clear shot of the abdomen of your Pterinochilus sp. „sjoestedti” juvenile, from different angle. Also, when it molts, a clear shot of the spermathecae, if its a female and if they're developaded of course.


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 18, 2007)

Cedrik: I waiting for molt of this Pterinochilus. I think it will be very soon. 
When he/she molt i will take thats photos.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 18, 2007)

Im jalous of these Pterinochilus murinus, the color form are lovely. Of course its just impossible to tell wich one it is for sure, but , it looks a lot like TCF


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 18, 2007)

Thats my scorpions:

_Mesobuthus gibbosus_ pregnant female

_Mesobuthus martensii_ male


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 18, 2007)

One more shot B.albopilosum


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 18, 2007)

Thirsty Pterinochilus sp.


And two enclosures:
B.albopilosum

P.murinus female


----------



## Natemass (Jan 18, 2007)

awesome enclosures howd you make the backgrounds?


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 19, 2007)

Natemass said:


> awesome enclosures howd you make the backgrounds?


Thanks 
Thats seasoning for glaze with pigment, water and sand. In first enclosure there is that with polysterene, in second there is that with two pieces of wood.


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

It would be great to have a another view (front view) of your _Pterinochilus_ sp. abdomen.

This said, these marking are pointing _Pterinochilus chordatus_, or _Pterinochilus lugardi_. But, looking at its coloration, Im almost sure its a  _Pterinochilus chordatus._ Everything will be clear with the exuvium.


----------



## Teratris (Jan 19, 2007)

great pics and animals, beautiful martensii


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 21, 2007)

_Poecilotheria rufilata_ juvenile, postmolt


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 21, 2007)

Other shot of _Pterinochilus murinus_ mouth


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 21, 2007)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Natemass (Jan 21, 2007)

awesome fang pic what kind of camera you got?


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thx 

canon S1 IS

_Haplopelma lividum_ juvenile female


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 22, 2007)

Not T 

_Steatoda grossa_ WC eggsack.


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 23, 2007)

_Stromatopelma calceatum_
#1 bigger one

#2 smaller one


_Heteroscodra maculata_
#1 the biggest one

#2 medium one

#3 the smallest one


----------



## Smokum (Jan 23, 2007)

Nice pictures and nice T ´s .
Cute slings


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 23, 2007)

very nice pic! haha I recognize the Steatoda grossa sac right away  mine has 5 or 6 of them in her container right now  I liek how they spin the silk around them. and nice slings too!


----------



## regalis (Jan 23, 2007)

michal1991 said:


> canon S1 IS


Do you have lens ? or.. is just a simple macro ?


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 23, 2007)

It's mood "super macro", only this camera, without any special adjuncts.


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 24, 2007)

Two scorpions enclosures


Left:
20x20x20 cm for _Mesobuthus martensii_
Right:
20x20x20 cm for _Mesobuthus gibbosus_


----------



## Natemass (Jan 24, 2007)

very nice enclosures


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 25, 2007)

A few new photos in sunlight:

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ juvenile female


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 25, 2007)

_Poecilotheria rufilata_ sling


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 25, 2007)

_Poecilotheria ornata_ sling


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 25, 2007)

_Brachypelma albopilosum_ juvenile female


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 27, 2007)

My Pterinochilus sp. molted this night  Now I'm pretty sure it's a female of chordatus! I compare spermathece with this: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/the.tarantula.store/spermgal-Pterinochilus.htm and I'm sure. I will post her pics in several days.

EDIT: 
Photos of recently molted _Pterinochilus chordatus_ juvenile female


I love the baboonspiders abdomen


----------



## thanci (Jan 27, 2007)

Well, great photos Mike  All spiders from the Pterinochillus genus are awesome. Still waiting for my own... Nice shots of Poecilotherias.


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 28, 2007)

thanci said:


> All spiders from the Pterinochillus genus are awesome. .


Oh yes, I love this genus, in early future i will buy adult female _Pterinochilus lugardi_.

I'm really sorry that in Poland aren't available any other species of _Pterinochilus_...


----------



## morda (Jan 30, 2007)

We have P. murinus (NCF, RCF), choradtus, lugardi... a don't think that there's more species in hobby. There are only color variations.


----------



## michal1991 (Jan 30, 2007)

One more photo,

_Pterinochilus chordatus_ juvenile female


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Jan 30, 2007)

Awsome pics,they  look so furry and cuddly LOL. Love the little H. maculata


----------



## michal1991 (Feb 3, 2007)

Some true spiders 

Adult WC female _Steatoda grossa_ 

And her eggsac


Adult WC female _Steatoda bipunctata_

Babies from her first eggsac


Babies from second eggsac


And her third (the smallest) eggsac


----------



## michal1991 (Feb 3, 2007)

A few new photos 
_Stromatopelma calceatum_ sling




_Pterinochilus chordatus_ juv. female



_Poecilotheria rufilata_ sling/juvenile


----------



## michal1991 (Feb 8, 2007)

_Brachypelma albopilosum_ juvenile female


----------



## Natemass (Feb 8, 2007)

very nice pictures man


----------



## TRON (Feb 8, 2007)

Amazing pictures, beautiful pets and enclosures. I loved to see rufilata slings since mine came to me almost half grown. :clap:


----------



## michal1991 (Feb 10, 2007)

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ juvenile female

_Stromatopelma calceatum_ sling

_Heteroscodra maculata_ sling

_Poecilotheria rufilata_ juv/sling

_Poecilotheria ornata_ sling


_Poecilotheria regalis_ juvenile female

I love this Poecilotheria position


----------



## michal1991 (Feb 10, 2007)

_Pterinochilus chordatus_ juvenile female


_Brachypelma albopilosum_ juvenile female


----------



## Natemass (Feb 10, 2007)

great pics keep em coming


----------



## michal1991 (Feb 11, 2007)

_Pterinochilus murinus RCF_ adult female



_Mesobuthus gibbosus_ adult, possibly pregnant female

_Mesobuthus martensii_ male


----------



## michal1991 (Feb 15, 2007)

She's really good model


----------



## michal1991 (Feb 16, 2007)

A few new photos 
_Brachypelma albopilosum_ female

_Pterinochilus chordatus_ female

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ female

_Poecilotheria ornata_

_Poecilotheria rufilata_

_Stromatopelma calceatum_

_Sphodromantis sp._


----------



## michal1991 (Feb 17, 2007)

_Archispirostreptus gigas_ male

_Mesobuthus gibbosus_ female

_Mesobuthus martensii_ male

_Heteroscodra maculata_

_Haplopelma lividum_ female

_Poecilotheria regalis_ female


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 18, 2007)

Awsome Tarantula's


----------



## Natemass (Feb 18, 2007)

nice pics i like the black background keep em coming


----------



## michal1991 (Feb 24, 2007)

_Pterinochilus chordatus_ female enclosure


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 24, 2007)

Great terrarium


----------



## michal1991 (Mar 3, 2007)

New additions  (sorry for bad pix)

_Hysterocrates sp._ juvenile female

_Selenocosmia javanensis_ juvenile female

_Pterinochilus murinus NCF_ juvenile female (this orange colour is only from flash)

_Pterinochilus lugardi_ sling, one from two 

_Euscorpius flavicaudis_ female

_Pandinus imperator_ female


_Scolopendra cingulata_


----------



## maddox (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice colection.:clap: :clap:How big is your female of pandinus imperator??


----------



## michal1991 (Mar 4, 2007)

maddox: I don't now how she is exactly big (zmierze przy okazji i napisze  )


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Mar 4, 2007)

very very nice:clap:


----------



## michal1991 (Mar 5, 2007)

Little agressive monster ;]


----------



## Arachnophilist (Mar 5, 2007)

what species is that last scorpion?


----------



## michal1991 (Mar 5, 2007)

_Euscorpius flavicaudis_ female


----------



## michal1991 (Mar 10, 2007)

_Hysterocrates sp._ juvenile female

_Selenocosmia javanensis_ juvenile female

angry


----------



## michal1991 (Mar 10, 2007)

_Brachypelma albopilosum_ eyes


----------



## syndicate (Mar 10, 2007)

great photos!i really like your java there


----------



## michal1991 (Mar 17, 2007)

A few new pics:

_Pterinochilus lugardi_ sling, postmolt

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ juvenile female, a few days after molt

_Scolopendra cingulata_ big female


----------



## r4iney (Mar 17, 2007)

Amazing photos, keep them coming.


----------



## Cerbera (Mar 17, 2007)

Awesome lighting AND tarantulas !! V Good photos...


----------



## michal1991 (Mar 18, 2007)

_Nauphoeta cirenea_ - molting.


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Mar 18, 2007)

michal1991 said:


> _Nauphoeta cirenea_ - molting.


nice "bonus"


----------



## michal1991 (Mar 18, 2007)

And more...
_Pterinochilus lugardi_ sling, get nice gold colour.

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ juvenile female, on plant


----------



## michal1991 (Mar 25, 2007)

_Haplopelma lividum_ juvenile female
with flash:

and without:


----------



## r4iney (Mar 25, 2007)

Amazing pictures, keep them coming !


----------



## michal1991 (Mar 29, 2007)

_Latrodectus menavodi_ sling


----------



## michal1991 (Apr 5, 2007)

_Steatoda bipunctata_ adult female

_Latrodectus sp. LAOS_ juvenile female

_Latrodectus menavodi_ sling

_Chrysoperla sp._ behind my window 

And not animal bonus


----------



## jr47 (Apr 5, 2007)

lots of really good photo's. but the latrodectus menavodi sling pic has to be the best. i had to look at that one for a few minutes. very awsome shot.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 5, 2007)

very lovely Pterinochilus murinus.. i need to get myself one. I like there butts.


----------



## michal1991 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yuki said:


> very lovely Pterinochilus murinus..


Thanks, she's my favourite


----------



## michal1991 (Apr 12, 2007)

I found this big bug on my window!

(_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ juv. female)

_Euscorpius flavicaudis_ female


_Latrodectus sp. Laos_ immature female


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Apr 12, 2007)

very nice bug 

_Latrodectus sp. Laos_ is preety


----------



## michal1991 (Apr 13, 2007)

Not spider  (I don't keep this at home)
_Rana esculenta_


----------



## michal1991 (Apr 25, 2007)

_Tegenaria sp._ female

_Pandinus imperator_ adult female


----------



## AlainL (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi!

Man, these are crazy photos , very nice collection, keep on posting and thanks for sharing .

Alain


----------



## michal1991 (Apr 27, 2007)

I know that's forum about tarantulas, and who want to watch some Latrodectus pics will be welcome there: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?p=872926#post872926


----------



## michal1991 (May 3, 2007)

_Brachypelma sp._ mating


----------



## P. Novak (May 3, 2007)

michal1991 said:


> _Brachypelma sp._ mating


Lol, that is definately not typical tarantula mating behavior! Did you teach it that?


----------



## michal1991 (May 4, 2007)

Yes, this isn't typical, but this is also not typical species


----------



## michal1991 (May 20, 2007)

_Poecilotheria regalis_ immature female

_Pterinochilus chordatus_ immature female

_Selenocosmia javanensis_ immature female


----------



## michal1991 (Jun 7, 2007)

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ juvenile female

_Pterinochilus chordatus_ juvenile female

_Pterinochilus murinus RCF_ subadult female

_Pterinochilus murinus NCF_ juvenile female

_Selenocosmia javanensis_ juvenile female

_Brachypelma albopilosum_ juvenile female

_Hysterocrates sp._ juvenile female


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 7, 2007)

very nice pictures. P. muriinus NCF...what colour form is that? do you have a picture of adult female?

and what substrate do you use ( i mean in the last pictures)?

best regards

sandi


----------



## michal1991 (Jun 7, 2007)

NCF is Normal Colour Form, classic P.murinus.
This substrate is sand, but I don't use it in terrariums - it's only for photos.


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 7, 2007)

:wall:  hehe right. 

just one more thing about murinus. so what is the difference between TCF and NCF? or are they the same?

best regards

sandi


----------



## michal1991 (Jun 7, 2007)

What is TCF? I don't hear about it.


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 7, 2007)

Typical colour form. i think we are talking about same colour form. about normal murinus. just need someone to comfirm it.

here is mine male TCF











best regards

sandi


----------



## michal1991 (Jun 7, 2007)

† [sandi] †;902703 said:
			
		

> Typical colour form


Oh yes, of course :wall:  hehe 
Yes, thats the same morph.


----------

